
Bitcoin prices continue to fall as yet another exchange reports a breach - john58
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/06/bitcoin-prices-continue-to-fall-as-yet-another-exchange-reports-a-breach/
======
api
There's a reason banks have secure vaults, armored cars, incredible amounts of
security around databases, multiple backups, cold storage, ...

Turns out people like to steal money.

~~~
qbrass
The important part is that banks have insurance.

